# big beginner question



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello
I started in the world of the slingshot and I asked a few questions. firstly what do you think of pocket slingshot.
secondly I would like a small slingstone not too expensive and would be powerful enough I had thought axiom ocularis but being beginner I do not know too much. And also know if the pocket shot was accurate (with training like everything) and if it would suit my purpose that would be: from target shooting At a range of 15 to 20 m ( 49 and 65 feet )maximums thank you in advance.

desolate for the fault or other I'm french and I use google translation ????


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

There is no accurate slingshot, lanza piera. It is the shooter who decides how the accuracy will be.
I suggest you start from some cheap but strong one. You can even cut a fork or polywood to make it in minutes.

The pocket slingshot won't suit your case and you need practice to avoid fork hit. And then you can try to buy some expensive ones. I am sure you will try to find some to fit your hands better and there is no end. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

do you have tutorials to make a slingshot and if not an idea of what to take for my use (to know that I want something small) thanks for your answer so fast


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Firstly Welcome to the forum. I'll agree with JPD-Madrid start cheap strong and simple. There's no rush so take your time and have fun. 
Those distances are for later, start out up close to the target when you get the hang of it then back up a bit. Good luck and remember HAVE FUN.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Dynam0 said:


> do you have tutorials to make a slingshot and if not an idea of what to take for my use (to know that I want something small) thanks for your answer so fast


YouTube it you will get visual impression on how to. If you need drawings, this site has templates. Also my site slingshooting.com has downloadable sections. After registration just pm me and I will give you enough points to get all download able files.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Bienvenue mon ami.
Votre voyage ne fait que commencer. Sur Youtube, cherchez SompleShot. Voici un lien vers le conseil du débutant ainsi que ses conseils professionnels.

A natural tree fork is a great start. Just like accuracy is determined by the shooter and his/her training... the power is determined by ypur elastics, not the size of the frame/catapult/slingshot.

I will find some links to inexpensive and good pocket shooters. I almost exclusively shooter pocketable slingshots.

I am uncertain about shipping to France.

Again welcome...be safe and have fun.


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok alors merci beaucoup si la distance et trop grande n’est pas grave du tout (j’exagère la distance rapidement) mais que dois-je taper sur youtube pour trouver des tutoriels comme celui-ci. J'ai aussi vu votre site et créé un compte merci


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

oh you sent your message faster than I had time to write mine


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Dynam0 said:


> oh you sent your message faster than I had time to write mine




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Excuses. J'utilise Google pour traduire aussi ... et j'ai oublié le lien.
Voir ci-dessus, j'attache le lien.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bienvenue!

I agree - get something cheap and strong. I'd also lean towards something that could accept tubes and bands (if possible) so you can get as much a feel as possible.

Simpleshot would be the obvious choice (Axiom Ocularis) - also check out Pocket Predator (Topshot or Scorpion)


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Bienvenu au forum, c'est l'endroit parfait...

Je pense que le premier lance-pierres devrait idéalement avoir un écart de fourche (fork width) plutôt grand (entre 5 et 7 cm) et être conçu pour une tenue en main avec la poignée uniquement (« fist grip » ou « hammer grip » en anglais), sans que les doigts (index et pouce) soient placés sur les extrémités de la fourche elle-même (connu sous le terme de « pinch grip » en anglais) - même que cette dernière tenue en main est la meilleure pour réduire les effets de torsion sur la poignée qui tient le lance-pierre, et pour stabiliser le tir en termes de précision une fois que l'on maîtrise bien la technique.

En effet, le risque de mauvais départs de tirs et la munition choisi (pierres ou des billes en acier) qui cognent la fourche, voir les doigts placés proche des extremités de la fourche dans le pire des cas, est réel au début. il convient de regarder cette vidéo très instructive sur la technique de tir correcte:






C'est la technique de tir qui va déterminer la précision: en général, un point d'ancrage placé sur la joue (similaire au tir à l'arc) lors de la visée avec l'élastique sous tension aide beaucoup à assurer un groupage consistent sur une distance de tir de 10 mètres environ.

Par ailleurs, Il vaut mieux commencer avec un tir à 5-6 mètres avec des billes d'acier, idéalement sur une cible en carton aggloméré, avec un vieux linge de bain (ou similaire) placé derrière pour récupérer les billes d'acier sans danger de ricochets : les pierres manquent cruellement de précision (formes et poids irréguliers), bon pour le « fun », mais pas autrement.

Cela dit, si on utilise des pierres, elles doivent impérativement être le plus symétrique que possible, arrondis et lisses (à trouver proche des rivières, lacs, etc.) pour éviter des accidents de tir potentiels.

Bon tir...


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok alors je prend quoi ?
Je suis totalement d'accord pour qu'il Soit tenu uniquement avec la poignée.
Merci pour tout vos réponses ça m'aide bien


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...éventuellement l'une des frondes ci-desous, c'est du bon:

https://sausa.com/product/falcon-x/

ou ceci:

https://sausa.com/product/wing-wrist-rocket-flatband-slingshot/

Les frondes suivantes sont top aussi:

https://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

Autrement, pourquoi pas une fronde chinoise?

Ce genre de chose est pas mal (et pas cher..), avec système de visée fibre optique et en acier inox (3-4 semaines pour la livraison):

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Slingshot-Hunting-Stainless-steel-Catapult-LED-Sight-Flat-rubber-band-Outdoor-Shooting-High-Quality-Slingshots/2934060_32847791391.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.61.7a4133caMin3tM

A voir, quoi...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...ceci serait idèal pour démarrer, je pense, pour US$ 35:

https://www.pocketpredator.com/tachammer.html

Style "hammer grip": "It seems that most new shooters gravitate towards a Hammer Grip style of slingshot... and there's advantages to a hammer hold, forks can be a little lower for better leverage...

C'est parfait!


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

Oui le tac et bien mais il faut des tube ou des élastiques en plus ou pas ?
Et aussi vous avez des liens de fake pocket shot ou pas ?


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Get this. Sometimes first choice is best choice - you won't be unhappy with this frame. I think it has many qualities that is ideal as a first frame.

Pocketshot - Meh... fun toy. there are much better small sized frames than this. Dankung Luck Rings or Simpleshot Deadringer - Both are very small and able to easily take magnum powered bands.

https://simple-shot.com/axiom-ocularis/


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

OK thank you very much for your advised but hey you lose me even more. So you have retained axiom ocularise, dankung lucky ring and dead ringer. Which one and the best ???


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

For you if you get one frame. get the Axiom Occ. Its is the most flexible platform to discover what style suits you best.

Can shoot OTT / TTF / 45º - shoot flat bands and tubes. Also its a natural feeling frame. As a first frame think its a good choice.


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

OK alors je le prend merci à tous


----------



## Dynam0 (Apr 24, 2019)

Non peux atteindre quelle portée maximum avec de l’entraînement bien sûre ?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

This you'll discover quite quickly with use.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

That's what I started with about a year ago, It's a great starter. I just ordered the champ from ss hoping it's a good intermediate sling.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

I agree; either the Axiom Ocularis or the Scout would be good choices. The Ocularis is a little more pocketable.


----------

